# IBEW 134 apprenticeship - communications 2008



## marosh19 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi guys, I wonder if there is anybody who has some "inside" information about communications program. I registered at the end of February 2008, took the aptitude test in march, got results and I'm waiting... I drive an 18 wheeler, but I don't enjoy that job at all. I'm ready to start real career. If there is anybody who went through this, please let me know when I could expect any letter. As far as I know, they used to hire 100 apprentices every year. That's what I was told after the test. What they also mentioned, it also can be less because economy is not doing very well. So how many people will be lucky this year? And one more thing... What kind of jobs these communication guys do? I know only general info about this kind of job, but I think I'll enjoy it (in case they offer me apprenticeship). Thanks for any info.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Woah! Simmer donna! Even if you're in, you cannot start until school starts, when is that, September?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Be patient my friend. I am in school right now for 134's construction program. I got my ranking letter at the end of October and did not get my letter for orientation into the program until the end of January and then my apprenticeship until the 7th of this month. I actually thought the process went pretty quick in comparison to some people who have to wait a year or more. If you call the school and ask to be directed to someone who can answer some questions on the apprenticeship program, I think they will forward you to Sally(or a name simliar to that) who was pretty helpful with me.

Good Luck and stay patient like I said, because I will tell you that this 11 weeks af school I am going through is INTENSE, but worth every day of the wait b/c I AM LOVING IT!!!!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Are those your dogs?


----------



## marosh19 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanx for your support Chicagoguy. How many people were enrolled into construction program this year?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Lawnguy, yes my pedigree labs... Chocolate and black.

Marsh, no problem. I think they are enrolling 400 in the construction program this year... My class of 100 is the second one going through this year!


----------



## marosh19 (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anybody visit this forum from chicagoland who applied for communications program this year?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Does anybody visit this forum from chicagoland who applied for communications program this year




Trying to be nice so I'll keep my mouth SHUT......


How long can this comm. program be 10 days?


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Play nice now.....


----------



## marosh19 (Apr 2, 2008)

*I'm happy now...*

I received letter from IBEW-NECA technical institute. I was selected to attend orientation for communication construction apprenticeship. Wow!


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats Marsh, your in... But if your orientation is anything like mine was for the construction program, I hope your in some good shape!


----------



## marosh19 (Apr 2, 2008)

*I'm ready...*

i quit trucks 2 months ago and now i work for flooring company... It's pretty tough job, boss is my good friend. Besides that I play ice hockey so i should be ready for any kind of drills... hopefully.


----------



## alca82 (Feb 3, 2008)

brian john said:


> [/color]
> 
> Trying to be nice so I'll keep my mouth SHUT......
> 
> ...


*The program consists of 6400 hours of on-the-job training by union telecommunication contractors and a minimum of 600 hours of related classroom instruction.*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> *The program consists of 6400 hours of on-the-job training by union telecommunication contractors and a minimum of 600 hours of related classroom instruction*




Not saying it is right, not saying they are doing it properly. BUT around here union comm workers were replaced, EASILY. I have watched the comm workers for years and being nice I must be missing something if it takes 6400 hours.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> [/b]
> 
> Not saying it is right, not saying they are doing it properly. BUT around here union comm workers were replaced, EASILY. I have watched the comm workers for years and being nice I must be missing something if it takes 6400 hours.


Of course it takes them 6400 hours, they have so many little wires to learn how to punch down, geez. Some guys are just more cut out for that big 26 awg stuff, delicate fingers you know. You should see the 80 hour class on how to use a signal generator.


----------

